# check out these 3d backgrounds/rocks



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just found a link to this site on a tropheus forum and thought i'd share it, the products look beautiful the only thing i dont like about the webpage is there is no pricing, however the poster that linked it mentioned they liked them because they thought the aquaterra products are overpriced for their longevity so im guessing its in the same price range or less than the aquaterra but idk

heres the link

Realistic artificial rocks created for aquarium, reptile habitats | Universal Habitats

heres the thread i found it in with pics of his setup, looks beautiful
http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6944


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

do these go inside the tank ???


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep they have both aquarium and reptile grade products, they even have pond and pool size stuff
check out the link above to the tropheus forums it has pics with trophs


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

is hard to find them for my tank .its so tall hope they have some


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

and your in luck, the distributor for BC/Alberta is in calgary

Waterfall, Ponds, Cascades, Creeks, Rocks, Edge Rocks, Swimming Pool, Habitats - Universal Rocks
Cichlid Wholesale Ltd
Bay # 25, 7503 - 35th St. S.E. Calgary, Alberta T2C 1V3 Canada

Contact: Paul Godden
Phone: 403-720-8355

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> is hard to find them for my tank .its so tall hope they have some


ive seen 36" tall stuff on there how tall is your tank??


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

calling him now


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool interested to hear about price ranges


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

cool place 
but u cant buy from them gotta get it from an aquariam store for 900% markup lol


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

they told me they only sell to aquariam stores if i want something look on universal rock website mark down product number and tell the pond or aquariam store . i would go with the green house or pond store , they will order it in


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok cool i wont be getting em till july anyways, if you get any priced out tell me


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

seriously that 90g tank is hot! did he make those or buy the pieces?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

ive gotta read more, excuse me. *hides*


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

he bought them, they look awesome i agree i hope we can find a store thats willing to bring them in
i wanna find out how much this background is: (6ft version) http://www.universalhabitat.com/shop.php/backgrounds/crevice-style/p_47.html


----------

